# Will those products kill Chinch bugs ?



## toyopl (Jul 14, 2021)

Battling some Chinch bugs right now, and have access to those two products.

24-Hour Grub Killer Plus Granules https://www.homedepot.com/p/BioAdvanced-10-lb-24-Hour-Grub-Killer-Plus-Granules-700740/202019111
Zenith 75 WSP https://www.domyown.com/zenith-75-wsp-insecticide-p-3961.html

I cannot figure out if those will terminate chinch bugs right away, it says on both products they work for this specific bug, but I'm unsure if it's instant, or pre.

I don't have access to any other product right now as it's really hard to source good roducts in Canada at the moment.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

24 hr product is for contact kill. You may need more than one application.

Zenith is a systemic product; to my understanding chinch needs to eat plant material infused with the chemical before it is effective.

In the future, see if you can get GrubEx and apply it preventively.


----------



## toyopl (Jul 14, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> 24 hr product is for contact kill. You may need more than one application.
> 
> Zenith is a systemic product; to my understanding chinch needs to eat plant material infused with the chemical before it is effective.
> 
> In the future, see if you can get GrubEx and apply it preventively.


I also found Suspend SC, better than 24hr, or use both ?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I would use both if I was battling chinch.


----------

